# lures for Bluefish



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I fish from piers only and Ive always used our homemade gotcha-like lures for Taylor Blues and these work great. However, there have been numerous times when I could not reach the clear water from Nags Head pier. I am wondering if it might be worth it buy a few heavier lures for such occasions? I read on line that the Kastmaster is hard to beat. But what size should I use if I am interested in 1 to 3 lb Blues? Perhaps the 3/4 oz? And which Kastmaster would be better, the regular or XL? And what color? Is there anything that would work better than Kastmaster from a pier?

finch


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sting silver, they cast like bullets


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

1to2 oz glass minnows


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Literally any lures that had hooks

I like the 1.5 ounce stingsilvers


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Up here in Yankee land my go to lure for blues are Hopkins lures 1/4 to 1.5 oz. Silver or Gold.


----------



## Abu caster (Sep 26, 2007)

Shore Lure Glass Minnow is my go to.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Back in the late 70s and 80s, we used tandem bucktails for Blues and Grays. I will never forget a night we had at Oregon Inlet as we caught Nice size Taylor Blues one after the other all night on bottom rigs with red corks.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

You did not mention what type of line you are using. Braid can give you a lot of casting distance. If there is anyone else that is casting to the blue water ask them or take a look at there set up.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I have never fished in the surf, so I know very little about distance casting. I was under the impression that the lighter the line, the longer the cast. Is this wrong? Anyway, I use 12 lb P line.



scorpioreno40 said:


> You did not mention what type of line you are using. Braid can give you a lot of casting distance. If there is anyone else that is casting to the blue water ask them or take a look at there set up.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Do you use short painted stingsilver or the long ones? They also sell ones with bucktail.



NC KingFisher said:


> Sting silver, they cast like bullets


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I just have some silver ones that are short and fat for casting, I can hit 100yds with a 7ft rod and 10 lb braid. Plain treble hook


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Ill have ti decide whether ti buy the short or long skinny ones and with or without hair.
http://hrtackle.com/site/#!prettyPhoto


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Get the short fat ones with a plain hook, I use the long ones for trolling. They don't cast nearly as good. Like throwing a sinker vs a spoon


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Sting silvers are great for casting but I really like the old hammered Hopkins or "gators" for the bigger biters. don't forget the wire leaders for the bigger blues.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If you can sling out a pin rig, bait up with about an 8in blue. I saw the absolute biggest boofish ive ever seen come up and tear one off of my rig, dang thing was smart to


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Doit makes an awesome mold for lead spoons.






it makes 3 sizes 3/4, 1, 1.5 oz. easy to make paint them whatever color your like put some flashy lure tape on there and you wont be able to keep the blues off. catches lots of spanish too.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> I fish from piers only and Ive always used our homemade gotcha-like lures for Taylor Blues and these work great.
> 
> finch


Got any PICS of your home-made Gotcha's ?


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't target blues but catch more then I care for that are given to others....usually when using a spear head jig and they cast a pretty good distance....especially with braid backed top shot mono ....when it hits the braid coming off the reel..... it just takes off 
doesn't break the bank when you get cut off either 

.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

2 oz Glass Minnows will throw like a bullet - The pink, red or chartreuse does well, That's pretty well what everybody throws on Hatteras - River


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Check out Point Jude Lures Po-Jee with the spinner. 1 1/2oz and 3 oz options. I've caught a bunch of blues and even Spanish on these. Here's a link to check them out if you want http://www.tackledirect.com/point-jude-lures-pojee-spinner.html


----------



## fishinforfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone ever try one of those alabama rigs for blues? Been thinking about getting one for the upcoming year


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I would think you would get pretty pissed about how much plastic you would loose with blues on an Alabama rig...now stripers on the other hand your in!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Just me,but I use 6lb fireline crystal with 20lb-50lb mono leader attached,many knots can be used to accomplish it and not break off.. They have told you right on the lures,hopkins,gators,stingsilvers (as well as their knockoffs like glassminnow lure).. Although,again it's just me,but I ditch the treble for a good single.. Imho,they stay stuck in the fish better,and the fish is MUCH EASIER to unhook that way.. Yes,you may loose a couple more on the initial strike,but you will land more of the fish that you actually hook... With the right setup you can hit them at a good distance,even using a 7' speck rod...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> I fish from piers only and Ive always used our homemade gotcha-like lures for Taylor Blues and these work great. However, there have been numerous times when I could not reach the clear water from Nags Head pier. I am wondering if it might be worth it buy a few heavier lures for such occasions? I read on line that the Kastmaster is hard to beat. But what size should I use if I am interested in 1 to 3 lb Blues? Perhaps the 3/4 oz? And which Kastmaster would be better, the regular or XL? And what color? Is there anything that would work better than Kastmaster from a pier?
> 
> finch


Finch,

Got any pics of those home-made Gotcha's ???


----------

